# Rancher tires



## Makinitnasty94 (Jun 16, 2014)

I've posted on here a couple of times getting opinions on tires for my 06 350 rancher. I've decided on a 26 do reduce strain and like mudbugs and vamps. Would 26x9.5 vamps be just too skinny? The 350s are small bikes anyway, would spacers add anything or should I just go with 26x10 mudbugs on all sides? Zillas just wear too fast for my liking


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

9.5 on all 4 would be to narrow in my opinion. I'd go wide in the back with either tire


----------



## Makinitnasty94 (Jun 16, 2014)

Alright thanks!

---------- Post added at 09:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:36 PM ----------

What about mud machine bi claws? Or duro buffalos?


----------



## beepin (Aug 28, 2014)

Hope someone would chime in with pictures.


----------

